# GWT - DosclosurePanel



## CelikBlek (29. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die vertikale Standard Linie von DisclosurePanel abschalten kann? Es geht um die vertikale Linie, die kommt wenn man den Panel aufklappt direkt unter dem Pfeil.

Muss sicher in der CSS Klasse .gwt-DisclosurePanel {...} was einfügen. Aber was???

Danke im Voraus


----------



## byte (1. Aug 2009)

Definier Dir einfach einen eigenen CSS Tag und setz ihn mit [c]setPrimaryStyleName()[/c]. Oder Du überschreibst einfach [c].gwt-DisclosurePanel[/c] und lässt es erstmal leer. Du kannst auch im Original CSS nachgucken, wie dort die Border Linie zustande kommt (wahrscheinlich irgendein border-top oder so).


----------



## realheat (2. Okt 2009)

Danke die erste Variante hat funktioniert.

Gruß


----------

